
Ask HN: Is the web turning into a collection of feeds? - TekMol
.
======
TekMol
I stopped using Reddit when the new design came up. It's designed to make you
sit and swipe up until your hunger for entertainment is gone.

Today I followed a link to buzzfeed:

[https://www.buzzfeed.com/christopherhudspeth/interesting-
min...](https://www.buzzfeed.com/christopherhudspeth/interesting-mind-blowing-
websites-on-the-internet)

Same thing. It looks absurd on my 30" monitor.

Are Facebook, Instagram, Twitter leading and the rest of the web is following
into a TV like experience where your only task is to fuel the stream with your
thumb?

